
Uber Says Customers Give Up Right to Sue When They Agree to Use Service - nreece
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/uber-says-customers-give-up-right-to-sue-when-they-agree-to-use-service-1673452
======
elvinyung
IANAL, but I think Reddit has a good explanation of the situation[1].

> TL;DR Uber isn't truly arguing they can't be sued with a straight face,
> they're trying to trigger conditions that would send the case to arbitration
> instead of trial because that's better for them.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/61q0n9/uber_say...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/61q0n9/uber_says_customers_give_up_right_to_sue_when/dfgiq2a/)

